# Fantasy Books with Elves



## alonshalev (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I would like to put together a list of fantasy novels that feature elves. My son is crazy about them. He has a high reading level so they can be for grown ups (and I might browse them too!).

Thank you,
Alon

Alon Shalev


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Let's start with the obvious... _Lord of the Rings_.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Some old classics are The Dragonlance Chronicles by Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman and the graphic novels Elfquest.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

How about _Stealing the Elf-King's Roses_ by Diane Duane ... this is odd in that it part Fantasy, part science fiction and part detective novel - and with LOTS of elves.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

C.S. Marks has the _Elfhunter_ trilogy. Loaded with awesome elves and story.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

R.A. Salvatore's long running Forgotten Realms series is a great one.  I got into it back in high school and still read the new books now in my 30s.

David Dalglish's Half Orc Series.

Lord of the Rings is the most obvious as already pointed out.


----------



## SJCress (Jun 5, 2011)

Elaine Cunningham's Forgotten Realms series, _Songs & Swords_. Or her stand-alone, _Evermeet: Island of Elves_


----------



## Jeff Rivera (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll second the Elfhunter Trilogy and the fan favorite, Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Try Mercedes Lackey - the modern elves-in-LA ones, rather than the high fantasy. Not sure if they're on kindle though.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Let's not forget the book that shows us what the Elves are _really_ like: _Lords and Ladies_ by Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

Didn't that inspire the _Lords and Ladies_ TV show, featured on _Max Payne 2?_


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Gael Baudino wrote about elves, though I don't know if her novels are available as ebooks.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Sumatra said:


> Didn't that inspire the _Lords and Ladies_ TV show, featured on _Max Payne 2?_


Not that I'm aware of, but I know nothing about Max Payne, so I don't have any idea if your  means you're joking or not.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Dennis L. McKiernan's very LOTRish Mithgar books (Iron Tower trilogy, Silver Call duology, DragonDoom) feature elves to varying degrees and are much more accessible for a young reader than LOTR, IMHO.

And yeah, Drizzt Do'Urden, Salvatores dark elf creation, is far and away the quickest way to make your son extremely happy. I've only read the first ones years ago (I think there are 20 odd books now). Dual scimitar wielding elf badassery? Sign him up! The first book was Crystal Shard: http://www.amazon.com/Crystal-Shard-Icewind-Trilogy-Forgotten/dp/0786942460/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1309535755&sr=1-1 and this is where I recommend starting, even though it is apparently now 4th in the chronological ordering (kinda like reordering the Narnia books I guess).


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I would add my voice to those recommending the ElfHunter trilogy by C.S. Marks (our own archer).
And the entire Shanara series by Terry Brooks deals with elves as well as the books that extend that series.
And Raymond Feist deals with elves a lot in his books.

Just sayin.....


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> And yeah, Drizzt Do'Urden, Salvatores dark elf creation, is far and away the quickest way to make your son extremely happy. I've only read the first ones years ago (I think there are 20 odd books now). Dual scimitar wielding elf badassery? Sign him up! The first book was Crystal Shard: http://www.amazon.com/Crystal-Shard-Icewind-Trilogy-Forgotten/dp/0786942460/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1309535755&sr=1-1 and this is where I recommend starting, even though it is apparently now 4th in the chronological ordering (kinda like reordering the Narnia books I guess).


Yeah, it's 4th. I'd start with the Dark Elf Trilogy first as it starts with Drizzt's birth and are arguably the 3 best books in the whole series. They're Homeland, Exile and Sojourn.

The Wiki Page for Salvatore has a handy list of all the books and their chronological order.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R._A._Salvatore

His Demo Wars saga is very good as well. It has elves, but a very different type of elves. Almost more like fairies in that they're smaller and can fly etc.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

There's also all the Shadowrun rpg-related fiction. Lots of elves, dwarves, and orcs in a sci-fi setting.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

The obvious Lord of the Rings for sure. Nothing beats it!


----------



## SArthurMartin (Jul 1, 2011)

How old is your son? I grew up with the Elfquest comic book series, but I swear there was a novel out there that I'd owned at one point in time.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

I second (third? fourth?) Lord of the Rings.

But if you're going to mention LOTR, then you also have to mention The Hobbit (can't have one without the other, IMHO ).

And I second the Mercedes Lackey one about elves living in contemporary San Francisco. (It was a blast, esp. as I read it a couple of months after vacationing in San Francisco!)

ETA: I think the Mercedes Lackey one is Bedlam's Bard (which also contains Summoned to Tourney):


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Nancy Beck said:


> I second (third? fourth?) Lord of the Rings.
> 
> But if you're going to mention LOTR, then you also have to mention The Hobbit (can't have one without the other, IMHO ).
> 
> And I second the Mercedes Lackey one about elves living in contemporary San Francisco. (It was a blast, esp. as I read it a couple of months after vacationing in San Francisco!)


I just read Lackey's _Born to Run_ (a freebie from the Baen Free Library), which includes elves (both good and bad) in modern day Savannah GA. I was lukewarm toward it, but for the price it was a good deal.


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

Only if your kid is a teenager though.

There's also quite a few books/series were they have "elves" but that's not exactly what they're called.


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

Even though elves are considered a fantasy trope, there aren't as many books with them as you'd expect, outside of the D&D franchise books.

Tad William's Memory, Sorrow, and Thorn trilogy has many elves in it. The main character is a teenage boy. Great epic story. One of my favorites.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

NogDog said:


> Not that I'm aware of, but I know nothing about Max Payne, so I don't have any idea if your  means you're joking or not.


Sorry! I was extremely joking, it just took me a while to recognize how obscure the joke was.

I don't want to lead this thread any further off topic. I'll happily explain to anyone who PMs me though


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Tara Maya said:


> Some old classics are The Dragonlance Chronicles by Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman and the graphic novels Elfquest.


This. I went through a spell of reading a lot of the Dragonlance books and now I've got hubby reading them.


----------

